# Favorite South American Composers?



## regenmusic (Oct 23, 2014)

I always love Villa Lobos, de Falla, and Ginastera but don't know that many other South American composers. Any suggestions?


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

regenmusic said:


> I always love Villa Lobos and Ginastera but don't know that many other South American composers. Any suggestions?


Those two came to my mind right away, so that must mean something :tiphat:


----------



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

Enrico Chapela, a Mexican composer, has done some interesting and off-the-wall things. Check on YouTube. Warning: He has a sense of humor.


----------



## jdec (Mar 23, 2013)

Just for the record, De Falla is Spaniard not South American, and Mexico is not in South America either.


----------



## regenmusic (Oct 23, 2014)

jdec said:


> Just for the record, De Falla is Spaniard bit South American, and Mexico is not in South America either.


Thanks! I always associated South America to him because I heard him first at a classical guitar concert. I wonder if Spain produces much classical guitar music, as South America seems to, and de Falla may have a few works for guitar.


----------



## Becca (Feb 5, 2015)

Do you particularly mean South American or do you include Mexico and the rest of Central America? If so, I think that Carlos Chavez is well worth discovering. Mexico has always had a very active classical music scene. Others worth listening to include Jose Moncayo and Silvestre Revueltas.

For strictly South American, look up Evencio Castellanos from Venezuela

P.S. Manuel de Falla was not South American, he was Spanish.


----------



## Becca (Feb 5, 2015)

regenmusic said:


> Thanks! I always associated South America to him because I heard him first at a classical guitar concert. I wonder if Spain produces much classical guitar music, as South America seems to, and de Falla may have a few works for guitar.


Absolutely yes!


----------



## violadude (May 2, 2011)

regenmusic said:


> Thanks! I always associated South America to him because I heard him first at a classical guitar concert. I wonder if Spain produces much classical guitar music, as South America seems to, and de Falla may have a few works for guitar.


Of course! Spain is where classical guitar originates from.


----------



## regenmusic (Oct 23, 2014)

Carlos Chávez. III El Trópico de "Caballos de Vapor"


----------



## regenmusic (Oct 23, 2014)

Becca said:


> Do you particularly mean South American or do you include Mexico and the rest of Central America? If so, I think that Carlos Chavez is well worth discovering. Mexico has always had a very active classical music scene. Others worth listening to include Jose Moncayo and Silvestre Revueltas.
> 
> For strictly South American, look up Evencio Castellanos from Venezuela
> 
> P.S. Manuel de Falla was not South American, he was Spanish.


I love what's happening in Mexico these days as far as culture, so I would include it, and I really don't know that many Spanish composers, so I would like to check more out.


----------



## Weston (Jul 11, 2008)

José Serebrier from Uruguay, better known as a conductor, also writes wonderful music. I have his Symphony No. 3 for strings & soprano, "Symphonie mystique" and find it fairly engaging.


----------



## regenmusic (Oct 23, 2014)

I see there have been a lot of threads on Spanish composers, so I can do some research there. However, I don't think Joaquim Serra (1907-57) has been mentioned. Been listening to a few things and I like this one the best:






Joaquim Serra - Impressions Camperoles (Peasant Impressions) Check out around the 9:20 mark.


----------



## Becca (Feb 5, 2015)

Try this...


----------



## Chronochromie (May 17, 2014)

Why are we naming Spanish and Mexican composers in this thread?

Anyway, my favorite is Ginastera. His ballets Panambí and Estancia, Popol Vuh, Variaciones concertantes, the concertos for piano, cello, harp and violin, the string quartets and of course the popular Danzas Argentinas are my favorite works of his.


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

Piazzolla (Argentina) and Barrios (Paraguay) are worth exploring among the not yet mentioned.


----------



## Sloe (May 9, 2014)

Carlos Gomes Brazilian composer who lived and worked in the second half of the 19th century and composed several operas.


----------



## Guest (Apr 29, 2016)

I'm rather keen on these two South American/Central American composers who often work in the electroacoustic medium:

*Alejandro Viñao*
an example of his work: 




*Javier Alvarez*
an example of his work:


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund (Jan 4, 2016)

I'd like for Nobre to be more known to people


----------



## elgar's ghost (Aug 8, 2010)

Music from South/Latin American composers doesn't exactly constitute a large percentage of my collection but Ginastera is probably my favourite from the usual suspects.


----------



## Guest (Apr 29, 2016)

^ Do you know his opera Bomarzo, EG?


----------



## elgar's ghost (Aug 8, 2010)

^
^

I've only read about it in the Penguin Guide - certainly of interest if the plot's anything to go by. I'm better acquainted with his ballet suites, piano concertos and string quartets so thanks for the link.


----------



## Becca (Feb 5, 2015)

Chronochromie said:


> Why are we naming Spanish and Mexican composers in this thread?


Because I asked if Central America was meant to be included and the answer was yes


----------



## Orfeo (Nov 14, 2013)

I would try *Luis Gianneo* (Argentinean) in particular. His piano music (especially Improvisations) is well worth knowing.


























Then there's *Daniel Catan* (Mexican) whom no one mentioned yet. His opera "Florencia en al Amazonas" is spellbindingly beautiful.


----------



## GioCar (Oct 30, 2013)

regenmusic said:


> Thanks! I always associated South America to him because I heard him first at a classical guitar concert. I wonder if Spain produces much classical guitar music, as South America seems to, and de Falla may have a few works for guitar.


Actually Manuel de Falla wrote only a couple of original works for guitar: L'homenaje pour le tombeau de Debussy (for solo guitar) and Cantares de Nochebuena (Christmas Eve songs for voice and guitar). Many other works by him have just been transcribed for guitar.
L'homenaje is anyway an awesome piece.

I'd like to add to the list Leo Brouwer from Cuba. Another wonderful composer of various works for guitar (solo, in duo, with orchestra, concertos, etc.).


----------



## regenmusic (Oct 23, 2014)

Found a big YouTube neighborhood.

José Antonio Escobar: Guitar Music of Colombia (Mejía, Montaña, Saboya, González)





Victor Villadangos: Guitar Music of Argentina, Vol. 2 (Pujol, Sinesi, Coronel)





Marco Tamayo: Guitar Music from Cuba (Brouwer, Rojas, Fariñas) (I know, it's not South Ameria


----------



## StlukesguildOhio (Dec 25, 2006)

Then there's Daniel Catan (Mexican) whom no one mentioned yet. His opera "Florencia en al Amazonas" is spellbindingly beautiful.

I'll second Catan and _Florencia en el Amazonas_ and I'll add to it it his disc on Naxos of highlights of _La hija de Rappaccini_ (Rappaccini's Daughter) based on a tale by Hawthorne.

Another composer to look into is Osvaldo Golijov.


----------



## GioCar (Oct 30, 2013)

We left out *Mozart Camargo Guarnieri*, possibly the most important 20th-Century Brazilian composer after HVL.

I think I'm going to download this album from eclassical.com










$ 10.84 the Studio Quality (44/20) version.

Here's an interesting review (ClassicsToday.com).


----------



## regenmusic (Oct 23, 2014)

Camargo Guarnieri: 20 Estudos para Piano (1949/1988)


----------



## Richannes Wrahms (Jan 6, 2014)

For post-avantgarde there is this "obscure" Uruguayan composer León Biriotti whose music deserves to be recorded at the least.


----------



## Livly_Station (Jan 8, 2014)

regenmusic said:


> Camargo Guarnieri: 20 Estudos para Piano (1949/1988)


This is absolutely brilliant!!


----------



## Heck148 (Oct 27, 2016)

Francisco Mignone - Brazilian composer - 
I knew of him first by his hefty works for Bassoon....some very good stuff!!

He's also written larger works - orchestral, choral concerti, etc...


----------



## Marcos (May 3, 2021)

Ariel Ramirez from Argentina. He was born 100 years ago and was featured in the Proms recently. He mixed classical music with elements of Argentinian folk, and “Navidad Nuestra” is a charming Christmas work.


----------



## SanAntone (May 10, 2020)

Aside from *Antonio Carlos Jobim*, *Osvaldo Golijov* is far and away my favorite South American composer. But I also enjoy the *Villa-Lobos* music for guitar and string quartets; and *Astor Piazzolla* (the Gidon Kremer series of recordings is wonderful).


----------



## fluteman (Dec 7, 2015)

SanAntone said:


> Aside from *Antonio Carlos Jobim*, *Osvaldo Golijov* is far and away my favorite South American composer. But I also enjoy the *Villa-Lobos* music for guitar and string quartets; and *Astor Piazzolla* (the Gidon Kremer series of recordings is wonderful).


Those would be my favorites as well. But I'd also mention two Argentines: the late Mario Davidovsky, whom I had the pleasure of meeting and chatting with, and Lalo Schifrin.


----------



## Xisten267 (Sep 2, 2018)

I've discovered Nepomuceno some months ago and instantly enjoyed his music. His Symphony in G minor, Brazilian Series for Orchestra, Old Suite for solo piano, and string quartets are delightful in my opinion.


----------



## MusicSybarite (Aug 17, 2017)

Villa-Lobos and Ginastera have to head my list. Quite simply the most brilliant South American composers who have walked on this planet. The other six are worth exploring and listening too.

*Heitor Villa-Lobos
Alberto Ginastera
Camargo Guarnieri
Ástor Piazzolla
Reynaldo Hahn (he was born in Venezuela)
Francisco Mignone
Cláudio Santoro
Enrique Soro*


----------



## Nawdry (Dec 27, 2020)

Becca said:


> Do you particularly mean South American or do you include Mexico and the rest of Central America? If so, I think that Carlos Chavez is well worth discovering. Mexico has always had a very active classical music scene. Others worth listening to include Jose Moncayo and Silvestre Revueltas.
> 
> For strictly South American, look up Evencio Castellanos from Venezuela
> 
> P.S. Manuel de Falla was not South American, he was Spanish.


Of Mexican composers I've heard, I'd rate Samuel Zyman highest.

Of South American composers, Alberto Ginastera.


----------



## Rogerx (Apr 27, 2018)

Heitor Villa-Lobos [Brazil]

Alberto Ginastera [Argentina]

Antônio Carlos Jobim [Brazil]

Leo Brouwer [Cuba]

Astor Piazzolla [Argentina]

I think in this order, could be different tomorrow.


----------



## SanAntone (May 10, 2020)

Rogerx said:


> Heitor Villa-Lobos [Brazil]
> 
> Alberto Ginastera [Argentina]
> 
> ...


Is Cuba in South America?


----------



## Rogerx (Apr 27, 2018)

SanAntone said:


> Is Cuba in South America?


Well in that part of the world it is. 
I had to smuggle ore else he will be forgotten.


----------



## SanAntone (May 10, 2020)

Rogerx said:


> Well in that part of the world it is.
> I had to smuggle ore else he will be forgotten.


Btw, I love Brouwer's guitar music; _El decaméron negro_ especially.


----------



## Rogerx (Apr 27, 2018)

SanAntone said:


> Btw, I love Brouwer's guitar music; _El decaméron negro_ especially.


I hear the Güijes y Gnomos in my head, guess what I am spinning next


----------



## arpeggio (Oct 4, 2012)

Alberto Ginastera


----------



## Neo Romanza (May 7, 2013)

I'll go with three: Villa-Lobos, Ginastera and Revueltas.


----------



## Nawdry (Dec 27, 2020)

regenmusic said:


> I always love Villa Lobos, de Falla, and Ginastera but don't know that many other South American composers. Any suggestions?


Alberto Ginastera (Argentina) and Heitor Villa-Lobos (Brazil) are among three South American composers whose works have affected me most strongly. The third is Astor Piazzolla (Argentina). Piazzolla has earned distinction for writing superb classical-quality works showcasing tango music and the bandoneon/concertino. Some recommendations:

Concierto de Nacar (for 9-piece tango ensemble & orchestra)
Concerto for Concertino & Orchestra


----------



## Rogerx (Apr 27, 2018)

Marcos said:


> Ariel Ramirez from Argentina. He was born 100 years ago and was featured in the Proms recently. He mixed classical music with elements of Argentinian folk, and "Navidad Nuestra" is a charming Christmas work.


But it was on a CD with the Misa Criolla that's why it is well know, I do doubt however if people even listen the whole CD


----------



## SanAntone (May 10, 2020)

regenmusic said:


> I always love Villa Lobos, de Falla, and Ginastera but don't know that many other South American composers. Any suggestions?


Manual de Falla was from Spain not South America.


----------



## Rogerx (Apr 27, 2018)

Rogerx said:


> But it was on a CD with the Misa Criolla that's why it is well know, I do doubt however if people even listen the whole CD




Ariel Ramirez: Misa Criolla / Navidad Nuestra

Carlos López Puccio, Ricardo Hagman (Musical Director), Mercedes Sosa (Singer), "Chango" Farias Gomez (Bombo), Nicolas "Colacho" Brizuela (Guitar), Jaime Torres (Charango Guitar), Ruben Lobo (Percussion), Oscar Giunta (Double Bass), Popi Spatocco (Piano), Chango Spasiuk (Accordion), Facundo Ramirez...

An even better one then the Carreras recording.


----------

